# النقطه ب " مقدمه عن البرامج " من الدرس الاو&#160



## The_Hero (5 يناير 2006)

*النقطه ب " مقدمه عن البرامج " من الدرس الاو&#160*

*مقدمة للبرامج*

وهي عبارة عن التعليمات التي وبالتالي عمل الغرض الذي من أجله كتب البرنامج ، يستقبل العتاد الأوامر من البرامج ويقوم بتنفيذها ، ويقوم البرنامج بإصدار الأوامر بناءً على توجيهات المستخدم .
البرنامج ما هو إلا عبارة عن تعليمات مفصلة للغاية وهذه التعليمات توجه العتاد لعمل ما يريده المبرمج وبذلك يمكن للحاسب القيام بالعمل الذي من أجله كتب ذلك البرنامج وتتوفر هذه البرامج في السوق عادة على اسطوانات مدمجة CD أو أقراص DVD أو حتى أحياناً على أقراص لينة .
كما إن هناك تشابه إلى حد ما في كثير من البرامج فمثلاً يوجد في السوق عشرات البرامج لتحرير الصور يمكنك الاختيار فيما بينها ولكل منها سعره ، ويوجد في كل فئة من فئات البرامج - تقريباً - عدة برامج على الأقل مختلفة للقيام بالعمل نفسه فهناك عشرات البرامج لتحرير الصور و كثير من البرامج لتصفح الوب وكذلك الكثير منها لتشغيل الفيديو وهكذا .
لا يخفى عليك أن البرنامج يستخدم خصائص ومميزات خاصة في العتاد للقيام بمهام خاصة ، مثلاً المودم : للمودم خاصية القدرة على التوصيل لخط الهاتف ، فيقوم البرنامج بإعطاء أوامر خاصة بالمودم ليتصل بالإنترنت مثلاً وهكذا ، بينما يصدر البرنامج أوامر تختلف في حالة ما إذا أراد طباعة شئ ما على الطابعة .
في الحقيقة أن البرنامج يصدر أوامره لنظام التشغيل (مثل وندوز) وليس للعتاد مباشرة (في أغلب الأحيان ) ، ونظام التشغيل بدوره يقوم بالتفاهم مع العتاد - مثل الطابعة أو المودم - عن طريق برامج التشغيل (ممثلة في البرنامج الموجود في الأقراص التي تأتي مع المودم أو الطابعة) ومثال على ذلك بطاقة الفيديو ( كما في الشكل المقابل )
برنامج القيادة
برنامج القيادة * هو عبارة عن برنامج تنتجه الشركة المصنعة للعتاد ، و يركب في الحاسب ليتيح له التعرف على وجود و التعامل مع عتاد معين ، ولكل موديل من العتاد برنامج القيادة الخاص به ، فلكل بطاقة فيديو برنامج القيادة الخاص بها ولكل طابعة برنامج قيادة خاص بها وهكذا .
وبرنامج القيادة تتم كتابته لنظام تشغيل معين ، مثلاً بطاقة الصوت الفلانية لها برنامج قيادة لوندوز بينما ليس لها برنامج قيادة للينكس ، والطابعة الفلانية يتوفر لها برنامج قيادة لوندوز فقط وهكذا ، ويأتي برنامج القيادة عادة مع العتاد عند شرائه في أقراص مدمجة أو أقراص مرنة .
ولا يحتاج جميع أنواع العتاد لبرنامج قيادة حيث أن اللوحة الأم ومحرك الأقراص المرنة والمعالج والذاكرة العشوائية والأقراص الصلبة لا تحتاج لبرنامج قيادة ، بينما تحتاج سواقة الأقراص المدمجة وبطاقات الصوت والماسحات الضوئية والطابعات وبطاقات الفيديو لبرامج قيادة ، لاحظ أن الكلام السابق ليس صحيحاً في جميع الأحوال حيث أن الطابعة يمكن أن تطبع بدون برنامج قيادة في نظام التشغيل دوس مثلاً كما لا تحتاج سواقة الأقراص المدمجة أية برامج قيادة في وندوز 95 وما بعده ، دعني لا أعقد الأمور عليك وما عليك الآن إلا أن تعرف أن بشكل عام لكل جهاز برنامج لقيادته .
ومهمة برنامج القيادة هو لعب دور الوسيط بين نظام التشغيل * وبين العتاد ، حتى يتمكن كلا الطرفين من التفاهم مع بعضهما.

فإذا اشتريت بطاقة صوت جديدة مثلاً فإنها لن تعمل بمجرد تركيبها في الحاسب بل يجب عليك تركيب برنامج القيادة الذي أتى معها ومن ثم ستعمل ، وهذا ينطبق على كل الأشياء التي تحتاج برامج قيادة وسبق ذكرها .
________________________________________

*نظام التشغيل*
نظام التشغيل هو عبارة عن برنامج مثل باقي البرامج مع اختلاف مهم ، أنه هو البرنامج الأساسي الذي يسيطر سيطرة كاملة على جهاز الحاسب ويسمح لعدة برامج أن تتشارك على الجهاز نفسه وأن تعمل كلها جنباً إلى جنب ويقوم نظام التشغيل بالتنسيق فيما بينها لكي تقوم بالعمل المناطة به.
هناك العديد من أنظمة التشغيل للأجهزة الشخصية ولكن أشهرها وأكثرها انتشاراً على الإطلاق هو نظام التشغيل "وندوز" windows من شركة مايكروسوفت .
يؤثر نظام التشغيل الذي تستخدمه على أداء وعمل حاسبك بشكل مباشر وكبير :
• نظام التشغيل يحدد العتاد الذي تستخدمه : بعض قطع العتاد لا تعمل على بعض أنظمة التشغيل خاصة لعدم توفر برامج القيادة لها على نظام تشغيل معين.
• نظام التشغيل يحدد اللغة التي تستخدمها : كثير من أنظمة التشغيل لا تتوفر بالعربية مما يحد من فائدة استخدامها للمستخدم العربي .
• نظام التشغيل يحدد البرامج التي تستطيع تشغيلها : كل برنامج له نظام تشغيل معني به ، ولا يعمل على غيره ، فمثلاً لا يتوفر برنامج مايكروسوفت الشهير "أوفس" على أنظمة تشغيل لينكس.
• نظام التشغيل يحدد السهولة التي تستخدم فيها جهازك : بعض أنظمة التشغيل كـ "دوس " صعبة الاستخدام .
• نظام التشغيل يحدد استقرار حاسبك : بعض أنظمة التشغيل تتوقف عن العمل أحياناً حتى بدون سبب مقنع.
يالنسبة لنظام التشغيل وندوز فإنه يتوفر بأغلب اللغات المستخدمة اليوم ومنها العربية ، كما يتفوق على منافسيه بدعمه لأكبر قدر من العتاد ، ولأنه هو نظام التشغيل الأكثر شيوعاً فإن المبرمجين ينتجون له أكبر عدد من البرامج ، وعلى الرغم من مشاكله الكثيرة فإنه يعتبر نظام التشغيل الأول في هذه الأيام.
يتوفر هذا النظام بالكثير من الإصدارات منها القديم مثل ندوز 3.11 (لاحظ أن أنظمة التشغيل تعطى أرقاماً للدلالة على مراحل تطورها فمثلاً وندوز 3.1 أقل مميزات من وندوز 3.11 وهكذا) ومنها الجديد كوندوز 2000 وبينهما وندوز 95 و 98 .

يارب اكون كويس معاكو لحد هنا ؟؟؟؟ ياريت يجماعه تبلغونى برايكم بصراحه احب اعرف هل حد مستفاد و لا لا علشان انا مصدعكوش بس و انا برده متعبش ؟

ربنا معاكو​​


----------

